# Memory Lane Swap Meet next week!



## Flat Tire (Aug 3, 2015)

So whos going to the summer Memory Lane Meet?  August 13,14 - 15, Grand Rapids, Ohio....Home of the Muddy Maumee Milkshake!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't know if I'm going this time. I have too much stuff as it is and more projects than I can finish.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 3, 2015)

I will be there Fri and Sat with a few things, maybe try and make it for a little bit Thursday. Looking forward to it! Joe


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be there Thursday a little smaller but always a good show


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Not me. I might make the October meet.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 4, 2015)

Yup this meet is smaller but has gotten better over the years, one thing is the weather has always been fantastic! If youre coming in from the south you can stop in at the New Breman Bicycle museum. Then you can run over to Nates house and he'll buy you lunch!


----------



## npence (Aug 4, 2015)

I will only buy lunch if you buy some of my bikes.haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 5, 2015)

Just remembered the Perseid Meteor Shower will be peaking Aug 11th thru the 14th. If its not cloudy you might see a good show at the meet!


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll be there with a truck and trailer load.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 7, 2015)

I will be  there Thursday and Friday. Back to 100+ degree Texas on Saturday. Kevin


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 7, 2015)

hay don can you take some more pictures like you did at the last meet you whent to thy were great !!! I LIKE TO GO NEXT WEEK BUT CAN NOT MAKE IT  IS THERE GOING TO BE ONE IN OCTOBER???  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 8, 2015)

Any pics from MLC?


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Any pics from MLC?




Yea! Lets see some photos. Please!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 9, 2015)

*memory lane swap meet next week*

here is some pictures from the spring one for are new members of the cabe that has not bin there always a good time also memory lane has a lot of good parts bicycle and whizzer stuff and bicycles for sale from bicycle larry


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 9, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Any pics from MLC?




Doesnt start till this Thursday the 13th......but I'll get some pics!


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Doesnt start till this Thursday the 13th......but I'll get some pics!




Oops!  Thanks Don. I hope the meet is a good one.   Catfish


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 9, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some pictures from the spring one for are new members of the cabe that has not bin there always a good time also memory lane has a lot of good parts bicycle and whizzer stuff and bicycles for sale from bicycle larry




i thought MLC was this weekend!
Thanks for spring pics!


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 12, 2015)

*Memory lane swap*

Bringing this 49 Huffman to trade or sell I'm out of room


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful day at Memory Lane today, pretty busy in the morning and quieted down a little in the afternoon. Some good buys around and lots of parts. I picked up mostly parts and pieces for projects. But had a great time, will probably head back for a few hours tomorrow morning. Here's a few pics. Joe


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2015)

Thursday wasnt very busy till later in the day, as always had a great time hanging out with friends, but didnt buy much at all, course I'm not needing anything right now either.....one of the best things at the meet was Chesters home grown tomato sammiches on home made bread!-----as far as the meteor shower I didnt see a damn thing, but Howard said they were so bright they woke him up....hahahaha
Even had some excitement with a dog fight, then someone knocked over a row of bikes for sale on the blacktop...Ouch!------And the weather was PERFECT!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 14, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some pictures from the spring one for are new members of the cabe that has not bin there always a good time also memory lane has a lot of good parts bicycle and whizzer stuff and bicycles for sale from bicycle larry




I just wandering who was the owner from the girls shelby and how much  $$$ I want one like that...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the update Don. Looks a lot leaner than the Spring show. That Autocycle is starting to become a fixture at MLC! I'll see you all next Spring. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 14, 2015)

thanks 56 vette and Don for the great pictures and yes shawn is right the autocycle is to become a fixture  its still a super nice bike i dont think i will get tried of looking at it   .nice job done on it !!!!! from bicycle larry oh buy the way is that your red running shoes in the last  picture Don !!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 15, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 15, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


>




Does anyone know what they were asking for the green whizzer on the end? Thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the pics guys!
Looks like a pretty good turnout  for summer swap!


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks like a good turn out. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 21, 2015)

And how I love those RED shoes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> And how I love those RED shoes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




For those of you that know Don he is always on the cutting edge of swap meet fashion. Probably only second to Paul G.--its the hats! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> For those of you that know Don he is always on the cutting edge of swap meet fashion. Probably only second to Paul G.--its the hats! V/r Shawn




Ivos swap meet hat is second to none!!:eek:


----------

